
Pugachev's Cobra - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pugachev%27s_Cobra
======
sandworm101
F-22 performing Cobra
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUdt6ZSWUsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUdt6ZSWUsI)

But the cobra is not the definition of supermaneuverability:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulbit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulbit)

Su-37 Kulbit
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZg0jZfI6Cg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZg0jZfI6Cg)

F-22A Kulbit (@1:25)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrBx6G2O6A4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrBx6G2O6A4)

America does the formation stuff very well, but the Russians are in different
league in terms of single-aircraft demonstrations. See below @1:16 for some
variations on the cobra.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_wc04VQXCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_wc04VQXCM)

~~~
digi_owl
That the kind of move that makes a opposing pilot go "Oh Fuck!" right before
getting a face full of ordnance.

Interesting to note that the MiG-29 can apparently pull that one, even though
it has no trust vectoring.

~~~
AReallyGoodName
The Mig-29 listed in that wiki is the MiG-29OVT. A thrust vectoring prototype.

~~~
digi_owl
Well that explains quite a bit...

------
AlexMuir
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EpJ3KoUNmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EpJ3KoUNmI)

------
aerocapture
"I'm gonna hit the brakes, and he'll fly right by."

------
koffiman
I raise you a Lomcovak
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomcovak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomcovak)

~~~
bahador
i'll see you and raise you
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Ivan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Ivan)

------
dhruvkar
Its like an airplane wheelie!

------
rconti
Now more than just an insanely strong beer.
[http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16843/76206/](http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16843/76206/)

------
caycep
I saw Patty Wagstaff do one in her 300S aerobatics plane..

